# casa del carajo



## spanishtoenglish

I understand the tone of saying that someone who is going to the US is going to the "casa del carajo".  Any good ideas on how to translate it though??

Thanks!!


----------



## Txiri

How strong do you understand this?

house of the devil?
house of bullshit?
the center of all evil?
the epitome of the crow's nest?  (lol)


----------



## Cubanboy

Why don't you give us more information?


''casa del carajo'' - at the end of nowhere


----------



## spanishtoenglish

There isn't much more context.  Just that one person is upset that the other person is leaving for the US, so she says he's going to "la casa del carajo".


----------



## Cubanboy

I think that's like saying ''he's going to hell''.


----------



## Txiri

It's not a fixed phrase, so I think you can interpret it as whatever evil she believes one can find there.  

Vete al carajo = ~ go to the devil


----------



## spanishtoenglish

Yeah, you made me think of the phrase "the devil's playground".  I like that idea for now (unless someone else gives me a better option).  

Thanks!


----------



## Punto Fijo

Spanishtoenglish,

*Carajo* does not have to do with devil neither evil, but it is just a place not so good.
*Carajo* by definition is the highest point of a mast/pole of a sail ship.
It was a place for punishment of sailors due to bad behavior

I have not ever heard anybody saying:  "casa del carajo". 

Carajo nowadays has many meanings 

I have heard:
*Esa casa está del carajo*: that house is very good
*vete pal carajo*: get out of here and go to a place not so good (but definitley it is not hell) 
*me voy pal carajo:* me voy de aquí 

In dictionaries you can find the definition of *carajo*


----------



## spanishtoenglish

Hola Punto Fijo:
I never heard that Carajo was the highest point on a mast. Thanks for sharing that!

The RAE says it means: 
*1. *m. malson. Miembro viril.

*2. *m. despect. malson._ Col._,_ C. Rica_,_ Hond._ y_ Ven._ U. para suplir el nombre de un 
hombre que no se quiere mencionar para desvalorizarlo.


I know carajo doesn't literally mean evil or devil. Do you have a better suggestion for how you would say "casa del carajo" (meaning the USA) in English?


Thanks!


----------



## gengo

Punto Fijo said:


> *Carajo* by definition is the highest point of a mast/pole of a sail ship.
> It was a place for punishment of sailors due to bad behavior



¿Me podrías decir de dónde sacaste esa definición?  No aparece en el DRAE, y los diccionarios que yo tengo dan "cofa (de vigía)" por crow's nest.  No es que te estoy dudando, sino que me gustaría saber si realmente se usa la palabra en ese sentido.

As to the original question, I think something like "Going to that hellhole" would probably suffice, as it just sounds like a general derogatory phrase.


----------



## godelcah

Generalmente se refiere a la distancia: _muy lejos: está en casa del diablo._
_Luego, en coloquial y gorcero está en casa de la chingada.o)_


----------



## chileno

gengo said:


> ¿Me podrías decir de dónde sacaste esa definición?  No aparece en el DRAE, y los diccionarios que yo tengo dan "cofa (de vigía)" por crow's nest.  No es que te estoy dudano, sino que me gustaría saber si realmente se usa la palabra en ese sentido.
> 
> As to the original question, I think something like "Going to that hellhole" would probably suffice, as it just sounds like a general derogatory phrase.



Siempre he escuchado acerca del carajo, el punto donde el vigía se aposta en la punta del mástil, pero nunca lo he encontrado en el RAE...


----------



## Lurrezko

godelcah said:


> Generalmente se refiere a la distancia: _muy lejos: está en casa del diablo._
> _Luego, en coloquial y gorcero está en casa de la chingada.o)_



Así lo entiendo yo también. *Del carajo* sólo alude a que está muy lejos. En España es frecuente _casa Dios_ con el mismo significado coloquial:

_Estados Unidos está en casa Dios_


----------



## gengo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Así lo entiendo yo también. *Del carajo* sólo alude a que está muy lejos. En España es frecuente _casa Dios_ con el mismo significado coloquial:
> 
> _Estados Unidos está en casa Dios_



OK, if that is the meaning, then we would say something like "she is going off to Timbuktu."  (That is a city in Africa that was historically considered to be as far off as one could travel.)


----------



## Lurrezko

gengo said:


> OK, if that is the meaning, then we would say something like "she is going off to Timbuktu."  (That is a city in Africa that was historically considered to be as far off as one could travel.)



Esta idea de ciudad como paradigma de lejanía la ocupa a veces en español coloquial (de España) el estado de Pernambuco, en Brasil. Ignoro el motivo:

_¡Uf, eso está en Pernambuco!_ (está lejísimos)


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Así lo entiendo yo también. *Del carajo* sólo alude a que está muy lejos. En España es frecuente _casa Dios_ con el mismo significado coloquial:
> 
> _Estados Unidos está en casa Dios_



Estados Unidos está en ca' Dios.

Nunca he dicho la frase con la palabra "casa" dicha entera, aunque es lo que  realmente significa.

¡Está en ca Dios!
¡Está en Pernambuco!
¡Está en el quinto pino!
¡Está a tomar por culo!

Todo depende no de lo lejos que esté, sino de lo grosero que se quiera ser.

Pero si hablamos de "going to", o sea, de "irse al carajo", entonces:

Irse al carajo.
Irse a pique.
Irse a la porra.


----------



## Corintio44

going to heck
in the can


----------



## Thrym

Tengo la sensación de que existe un sentido que se ha pasado por alto. En Andalucía al menos ese "del carajo" indica excelencia, gran calidad. Una casa del carajo es una casa estupendo, maravillosa.


----------



## Lurrezko

Thrym said:


> Tengo la sensación de que existe un sentido que se ha pasado por alto. En Andalucía al menos ese "del carajo" indica excelencia, gran calidad. Una casa del carajo es una casa estupendo, maravillosa.



Es cierto, necesitaríamos la frase original. No es lo mismo *EEUU es una casa del* *carajo* que *EEUU está en casa del carajo*. Pero convendrás conmigo en que la primera suena algo extraña...


----------



## Corintio44

Sigo pensando que es "mexicanismo."  

Se está echando a perder.


----------



## spanishtoenglish

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Es cierto, necesitaríamos la frase original. No es lo mismo *EEUU es una casa del* *carajo* que *EEUU está en casa del carajo*. Pero convendrás conmigo en que la primera suena algo extraña...


 
La frase original dice "estarás en casa del carajo".  Así que eso sólo quiere decir que la persona estará muy lejos, no tiene el toque despectivo de una frase como "vete al carajo"?

Gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

spanishtoenglish said:


> La frase original dice "estarás en casa del carajo".  Así que eso sólo quiere decir que la persona estará muy lejos, no tiene el toque despectivo de una frase como "vete al carajo"?
> 
> Gracias.



Eso es lo que yo entiendo.

Saludos


----------



## Bringuier

This Translates the same as saying “Bum fuck Egypt “


----------



## aommoa

Estarás en casa del carajo me suena a que estará en casa muy bien/mal

Estar del carajo  es estar muy bien/mal


----------



## Rocko!

Si lo dijo un mexicano significa"muy lejos" por la mención de la palabra "casa".

—¡Uy!, eso que dices está hasta la casa.... del carajo/de la chingada


----------



## franzjekill

gengo said:


> ¿Me podrías decir de dónde sacaste esa definición?


En la Wikipedia hay una nota bastante extensa. Dice que el término existe en todas las lenguas romances de la Península Ibérica (pero no en las lenguas romances fuera de ella, por lo que, según dice, algunos creen que puede tener un origen prerromano). Comentan allí que el primer registro escrito data del año 974. Controvertido el origen entre los lingüistas, pero en lo que parece haber claro acuerdo es que durante siglos fue palabra obscena para designar el pene. Ese significado no se conserva en el español de América Latina (no sé en España), pero sí en portugués.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

spanishtoenglish said:


> There isn't much more context.  Just that one person is upset that the other person is leaving for the US, so she says he's going to "la casa del carajo".



"The damn house"
"The bloody house"
"The shit house"

The expression "del carajo" is very common in Latinamerica and Spain. It functions as a pejorative adjective, meaning 'damn', 'bloody', 'shit', and equivalents.

'Carajo' is a vulgar name for 'penis' - so, here, figuratively, it means a 'fucking thing'.


The OP doesn't say that either the expression or the speaker were Mexican.

I think you've got confused a Mexican expression "estar en casa del carajo" (= to be far), with a different one. Here, going to (= ir a) "la casa del carajo" - just a derogative expression.

On the other hand, Spanishtoenglish quoted the term from the RAE Dictionary (post #9), but he didn't include the expressions relevant to his phrase. I can't understand it... Maybe that's because his post is from 2010, nine years ago, and perhaps then these expressions did not come up in the DLE...


Here is the relevant entry from the DLE, though (the #2 for the phrase 'del carajo'), followed by two others that can be relevant, for their possible association with the meaning of 'del carajo', either as a ponderative (in the case of the first acceptation of 'del carajo', indicating emphasis, as 'very big or intense'), or as a derogative (in the case of '(irse) al carajo');

*(*) DLE
- Del carajo*
2. loc. adj. despect. malson. Despreciable, enfadoso o molesto.
- Un imbécil del carajo.
1. loc. adj. ponder. malson. Muy grande o muy intenso.
- Un susto, un frío del carajo.

*- Irse algo al carajo*
1. loc. verb. malson. Estropearse o tener mal fin.

carajo, ja


----------



## OtroLencho

Punto Fijo said:


> *Carajo* by definition is the highest point of a mast/pole of a sail ship.
> It was a place for punishment of sailors due to bad behavior


Fascinating!  I don't see that definition in the RAE dictionary, how on earth did you learn that?


----------



## Marsianitoh

OtroLencho said:


> Fascinating!  I don't see that definition in the RAE dictionary, how on earth did you learn that?


Origen de la palabra “Carajo”


----------



## Rocko!

Punto Fijo said:


> *Carajo* by definition is the highest point of a mast/pole of a sail ship.
> It was a place for punishment of sailors due to bad behavior





OtroLencho said:


> Fascinating!  I don't see that definition in the RAE dictionary, how on earth did you learn that?





Marsianitoh said:


> Origen de la palabra “Carajo”


Precaución, no malinterpreten la respuesta del Departamento de Español al día:


> *En el Diccionario académico*, la voz _carajo_ *nunca ha tenido el significado de ‘puesto del vigía de los galeones*’. La primera vez que se incluye esta voz en el _Diccionario_ académico es en 1983, pero con otros significados.
> *  Solo hemos encontrado el significado que Ud. señala en el Diccionario náutico abreviado,* de G. Poncio, L. Ballester, R. Nicotra y A. Will


Es decir, los del Español al día dijeron que no saben el origen de carajo con significado de "puesto de vigía", pero nunca dijeron que no supieran que carajo significa "pene" desde siglos atrás.
Existen *decenas *de diccionarios antiquísimos (sí, diccionarios), del mil seiscientos y en adelante que mencionan que "carajo" es pene o testículos. Algunos dicen que la palabra es italiana y otros dicen que la palabra es española.

No es difícil imaginar que ningún marinero quería ir al puesto de vigía (ir a sentarse en un palo, literalmente) por el sol y el aburrimiento y la responsabilidad, por lo que en algún momento lo habrán llamado "carajo" (irse a la verga a mal sufrir).


----------



## Marsianitoh

Sólo cito lo que he encontrado por ahí, no defiendo que el origen del uso de carajo sea el uso que le dan en náutica, o qué carajo no signifique verga, Solo quería mostrar que al menos en un diccionario consideran a " carajo" sinónimo de "cofa" y que el uso que le dan Punto Fijo y Chileno existir, existe.
Para mí " estar del carajo" es estar muy bien, " estarás en casa del carajo" significa" estarás de puta madre en casa". Si dijeran "estarás en el ( quinto) carajo" significaría "estarás muy lejos".


----------



## chileno

spanishtoenglish said:


> There isn't much more context.  Just that one person is upset that the other person is leaving for the US, so she says he's going to "la casa del carajo".





Marsianitoh said:


> Sólo cito lo que he encontrado por ahí, no defiendo que el origen del uso de carajo sea el uso que le dan en náutica, o qué carajo no signifique verga, Solo quería mostrar que al menos en un diccionario consideran a " carajo" sinónimo de "cofa" y que el uso que le dan Punto Fijo y Chileno existir, existe.
> Para mí " estar del carajo" es estar muy bien, " estarás en casa del carajo" significa" estarás de puta madre en casa". Si dijeran "estarás en el ( quinto) carajo" significaría *"estarás muy lejos"*.



De acuerdo a lo que @spanishtoenglish wrote giving more context es correcto lo que dices @Marsianitoh, lo cual yo en chilensis comunis y corrientus diría "reputas lejos"


----------

